
Why undefined behavior may call a never-called function - fallenhitokiri
https://kristerw.blogspot.com/2017/09/why-undefined-behavior-may-call-never.html
======
Bino
I think this case shows one of the pitfalls of compiled languages. If it can’t
be optimized at compile time we’re out of luck so we aim too far.

~~~
Bino
I once wrote an optimizing brainfuck compiler, it ended up running the bf code
(if no input) and just printing the output in a single instruction :P

